# Our dear friend PapaJoe..



## alligood729 (May 22, 2013)

I know it's late and everyone is probably asleep, but I got the most disturbing message from Kailey a few minutes ago. It seems that our good friends, Papa Joe and Michael Farmer, were in a boating accident last night, and Papa Joe has passed away due to his injuries. They collided with another boat. I sit here, devastated......there will never be another Papa Joe. I love him, and many of you do too. He's with his wife now, I know he missed her. No word yet on Micheal, or his injuries. Please pray for all involved.

Alligood

I spoke with Michael for a while this afternoon and he wanted me to pass this along. He told me that the accident was unavoidable. He said he veered off to the right, like you are supposed to, and the other boat went the same way, he went back the other way, the other boat did the same. He said it was the strangest feeling in the world, the realization that they were going to collide. He had backed off the throttle, and veered away again at the last minute, and the rear of the other boat tagged the front of his. He was thrown a good ways out of the boat, and says he distinctly remembers the crash, flying through the air, hitting the water, going down, and finally coming up. Papa Joe somehow stayed in the boat, and was frantically calling for Michael. The other driver was calling out too, asking if they were ok. Michael managed to swim to the boat, with a broken arm, pull himself in and saw that Papa Joe was cut above one eye. He told Michael, "I can't see, and I'm hurting"...they got to the shore and a house as quick as possible, made the call to 911 and waited on the paramedics. According to Michael, Joe was still breathing when they got there, but with difficulty. They were in route to Jackson, but it seems that Joe passed on the way and was pronounced when they got to the hospital. Michael is hurting, both physically, and in his heart. Please keep both families in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DanielHunter (May 22, 2013)

Just got woke up by my dad with the news. I can't believe my Lil archery brother is gone. Everyone will miss ya papa joe.


----------



## Hilsman (May 22, 2013)

Terrible news for sure. Like Alligood said there will never be another Papa Joe. He will surely be missed. Praying for everyone involved. If anyone has an update on Farmer please let us know


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 22, 2013)

Hadn't known him as long as many of you but loved and enjoyed what he brought to the sport. He will be missed by many. Very sad and sending all my thoughts and prayers for the families.


----------



## hound dog (May 22, 2013)

Yes he will be missed. We have had a lot of good times on the range and off. He was fun to be around and always had a smile. No it won't be the same with him gone. 

RIP my archery brother I will miss you. May all you arrows fly true.


----------



## alligood729 (May 22, 2013)

I was told that Michael is banged up, and has a broken arm. Not 100% sure but I hope that's right. I'm still in shock....


----------



## bamaboy (May 22, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Hadn't known him as long as many of you but loved and enjoyed what he brought to the sport. He will be missed by many. Very sad and sending all my thoughts and prayers for the families.



I could not agree more ^^,RIP Papa Joe!! I will be looking at this on and off for updates on Mike Farmer. Such sad news first thing this morning.


----------



## waits (May 22, 2013)

Terrible news. There was no one else like him. He will be missed. Prayers for all involved.


----------



## young gunna (May 22, 2013)

Sad news RIP


----------



## BassHawg1 (May 22, 2013)

When I left Berry's last night Mike was ok but was still with the investigators.


----------



## noviceshooter (May 22, 2013)

Sad news for sure, He will be missed.


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 22, 2013)

prayers being said from the  DS family...  He will be great missed by the Archery Family  ..


----------



## stickslinger09 (May 22, 2013)

Truly sad news he will be missed by not only the archery community but anyone who knew him.


----------



## watermedic (May 22, 2013)

That sure hits home. Papa Joe was great to be around. Always a smile.

You will be missed buddy!


----------



## Miss Ginger (May 22, 2013)

So sad... prayers sent for Papa Joe's family.... he will be very missed.
Prayers for Farmer and his family as well....


----------



## BowanaLee (May 22, 2013)

Thats truly tragic news. He was easy going and fun to be around. He'll be missed. My prayers go out to him and his family. Hope Michaels ok too.


----------



## DanielHunter (May 22, 2013)

There will never be another papa joe.
These shoots will not be the same with out good ole papa joe.
Everyone will miss him and loved him. He was a great archery brother. Now he is upstairs slingn arrows above our head hitting 12s like crazy. 
R.I.P brother we will all one day join you to shoot together again.
Prayers the family. 
We are all very sorry


----------



## dgmeadows (May 22, 2013)

Wow.  This is very sad to hear.  Papa Joe was always a friendly face and always had kind words for my girls.  He will truly be missed.

Keep us updated on Michael's condition.


----------



## MI360 (May 22, 2013)

This news has hit hard. Papa Joe always had a smile on his face and always had time to talk. I will miss Papa Joe.


----------



## alligood729 (May 22, 2013)

This is what I got from Tommy, Papa Joe's son...Joe and Michael were just out for a ride, another boat crossed their path, weren't able to avoid a collision. Michael was thrown from the boat, swam back with a broken arm. Papa Joe had a cut over his eye, told Michael he couldn't see, and was hurting. Got to the closest house, called 911. Paramedics took him to Jackson, but was pronounced DOA at the hospital. An autopsy will be performed, won't know anything else until that is completed. If I hear, I will keep updates here. 

My heart is hurting this morning folks. Joe Baker was one of a kind. Many long hours on the road to ASA shoots in the last couple of years. The ATA show in Indiana...in the snow..I'm at a loss for words, and you know that's hard for me. Pray for Michael as well, he is hurting too, Papa Joe was one of his best friends.


----------



## dbell80 (May 22, 2013)

Prayer sent for family and friends. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (May 22, 2013)

My heart is hurting this morning. Joe was a great friend and I really respected him im at a loss of words. He will be extremely missed around the archery world and just in general. If you were down about something papa joe could make you smile. I will be praying for the Baker family and for Michael and his family please keep them in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DartonHunter101 (May 22, 2013)

Hate to hear it. Joe was one of a kind. Great guy


----------



## passthru24 (May 22, 2013)

Prayers out to the Baker Family from RBO,,,he will truly be missed. Papa Joe is upstairs now setting one heck of a shoot for everyone else when they get there. Prayers for Michael also, get well soon. For anyone that didn't know Papa Joe he was the archery buddy that always had a smile, never having any negativity, just living life with friends and family. He will truly be missed by all, Thanks Papa Joe for all the memories and save us a spot on the next stake,,Love You Man !!!


----------



## oldgeez (May 22, 2013)

*papa joe*

truly one of the nicest guys out there.  he will be missed..rip papa joe


----------



## DanielHunter (May 22, 2013)

*Papa Joe*

Had alot of good times with papa joe. Goin to shoot locals and ASA's wont be the same anymore.


----------



## Tracker1 (May 22, 2013)

Always a smiling face with a perspective unlike others. Always glad to see him. Will be truly missed by anyone that ever had a chance to be around him.


----------



## waits (May 22, 2013)

DanielHunter said:


> Had alot of good times with papa joe. Goin to shoot locals and ASA's wont be the same anymore.



Awesome Pictures. I am going to use one as my avatar in memory of our friend. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 22, 2013)

WoW! Nah! this can't be right.  
Just saw him the other day.. 
I have nothing but Love and  respect for that ole Man 

someone need to call me..
Tommy Ricky Aligood Steve kenny  Billy Bob butch somebody... Hit me up...

You will definitely be missed PaPa Joe Baker... 
and Thanks for everything...


----------



## KillZone (May 22, 2013)

Sad,sad news prayers sent to the Bakers


----------



## snake bite (May 22, 2013)

Sad news, Papa Joe always had a smile on his face and always had a nice word.  He will be missed.  Prayers sent to the Baker family as well as Michael for a fast recovery.


----------



## olinprice (May 22, 2013)

Prayers to his family i know he will be missed


----------



## tenfootall (May 22, 2013)

Still aint believin this one. The picture above from the Duck Commander warehouse was from our trip to West Monroe this year. R.I.P. Papa Joe


----------



## DanielHunter (May 22, 2013)

Still in disbelief. Don't really know what to say or think.
Hopefully we will here some news on him soon.


----------



## MathewsArcher (May 22, 2013)

Man! I can't believe this! It doesn't seem possible. 

Prayers are sent for the family and friends of Papa Joe! 

I can't think of 1 time I've talked with Papa Joe, and he hasn't had something nice to say. He always had a smile on his face. He always had a great time on the range; Whether he was shooting good or not. He was just glad to be out in the woods. He will be deeply missed. It won't be the same without him. 

Prayers also sent for Michael. I hope everything is alright!


----------



## ahunter1976 (May 22, 2013)

*pop joe*

He will be missed dearley what  a friend to me  rip joe


----------



## DanielHunter (May 22, 2013)

*...*

He may be gone but will always be remebered at shoots and away from the 3d course. R.I.P. My friend.


----------



## snakers (May 23, 2013)

Papa Joe was a man who i have always looked up too. he was one of the first people i ever met and became my first friend on the range. He was truely the grandpa i never had. Such a dear friend to me and my father, he helped us in anyway he could. I am very crushed over these sad days. I lost someone that i would call family. I know he is in a better place now though. Living life with his beautiful wife who he loved so dearly. I love you Papa Joe. May all your arrows fly true up there shooting those golden targets. i will always be thinking about you.


----------



## SEW101 (May 23, 2013)

My prayers go out to Papa Joe family and to Michael for his injuries hope for a
quick recovery. Just another reminder of how we should live our life, because 
we never no if we will have another day on this earth. Papa Joe always just
seem to just enjoy life everyday. He will be missed.


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2013)

Very very sad, prayers sent to family and friends.


----------



## chenryiv (May 23, 2013)

Didn't know Papa Joe, but its sad anytime we lose one of our archery brothers in a tragic way.  Prayers sent to family and the archery community.


----------



## oldgeez (May 23, 2013)

http://www.accidentin.com/article74...ad_after_boating_accident_on_jackson_lake.htm

i googled this this morning..very interesting in that papa joe helped mike back in the boat..his last action was that of a hero...rip papa joe...


----------



## Dingo26 (May 23, 2013)

This is just not suppose to happen, Papa Joe was a friend to many, I had lots of good times with him, he always had a smile and something to say to lighten the mood, R I P Joe Baker.   Still hard to believe.


----------



## EagleEye3D (May 23, 2013)

Really gonna miss u Buddy! Had alot of good times! Always had a way of motivating me to hit them 14's.lol.and when I didn't hit em.he always knew how to turn my frown upside down.love ya buddy! We'll meet again someday  thanks for who you were and all the laughter and encouragement. Always looked forward to seeing you and it just aint gonna be the same    R.I.P.


----------



## ky55 (May 23, 2013)

Guys,

I didn't know PapaJoe personally, but I went to a bunch of  shoots in several states years ago before I got all crippled up and had to stop shooting archery completely.
There's a good chance I ran into him somewhere, but even if I didn't I know the kind of person he was. 
He was the guy everybody always liked to spend time with at the shoots, or deer camp, or in the turkey woods, or fishing, or looking for arrowheads, or all of the other things we all enjoy.

I'm sure everybody that knew him will miss him.


----------



## EagleEye3D (May 24, 2013)

Never knew how much he meant to me till now.his loss has been eating me up inside. Prayers for everyone that loved him! And prayers for Michaels recovery and heart. Sad sad tragedy. Im sure gonna miss him! Seeing Papa Joe was usually one of the highlights of my shooting experience's.always fun to be around!


----------



## Doc Skees (May 24, 2013)

*Prayers to all your loved ones*

While shooting in the backyard last night (5/23) was thinking of Pappa Joe, wondering if he had gotten to go to the ASA shoots this year. We shot the same class for the last couple of years but were both planning to change this year. I haven't got to go this year so haven't seen him since last year. Pappa Joe will be missed by more people than anybody knows. What a wonderful legacy.


----------



## bamaboy (May 25, 2013)

What a crowd last night at the viewing! Papa Joe had a ton of folks come by to see him,what a legacy of friendship he left behind. He sure made a huge impact on the archery world and the world in general! Papa Joe keep your shots straight and keep busting them 12's!!! You left behind a great legacy and a ton of great memories with so many lives you touched!!!


----------



## snakers (May 25, 2013)

Got to Waffle House this morning and got to looking at the menu. Found his name. Amazing where you can find ol papa joe


----------



## alligood729 (May 25, 2013)

snakers said:


> Got to Waffle House this morning and got to looking at the menu. Found his name. Amazing where you can find ol papa joe



That's awesome!!!


----------



## lockhartlauncher (Jun 26, 2013)

X2!


----------

